# Note Taking Apps for Fire



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Are you familiar with any note taking apps for the Kindle Fire?  I am looking for one if you do.  I think that I am in the right place.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Lee44 said:


> Are you familiar with any note taking apps for the Kindle Fire? I am looking for one if you do. I think that I am in the right place.


Evernote is my go-to app, but ColorNote is also quite simple.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks so much, Ceg!  I will try both to see which one I prefer!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, I've split this discussion out of the Fire App of the Day to allow full discussion of Notes apps for the Fire.  Sorry for any confusion, thanks for understanding!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Related threads with additional info:
Note Taking/Diary Type Apps
Evernote (for Fire)


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Annalog,

Thank you for supplying the links.  I just got back to investigating Evernote again, after my initial interest (life takes over sometimes).  I must not have received or noticed the email about your addition to the discussion.

I appreciate it.  I just downloaded a free ebook about Evernote.  I will read through it and then get the app.  Again, thanks.


----------

